# On demand and PPV: how long can you keep them?



## bird13 (Nov 3, 2009)

When you purchase either of these, can you record and then take a few days to watch them, or must you watch them immediately? Can they (DTV) delete them from your list of recordings after a certain amount of time?

We were going to watch _Book of Eli_ last night, and didn't know whether to watch it using _On Demand_, or the _PPV_ channel.....but we knew we wouldn't be able to make it through the whole movie in one night, so we passed on it!

What are the differences?

Thanks!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

DirecTV Cinema and PPV both operate the same way. As soon as you purchase them, you have 24 hours to complete watching them. The better thing to do is to record them without paying for them. When you finally want to watch it, you pay for it then.

Regular DirecTV on Demand shows also expire, but the length depends on the show. When you download the show (free or pay), it will be listed in your PlayList with its expiration date.

- Merg


----------



## bird13 (Nov 3, 2009)

Cool, thanks. 

Right now, we have Book of Eli in our play list and it says it will expire on 11/13. But I'm assuming that's if we don't watch it; once we start watching it, we'll have to complete inside of 24 hours.

Think I've got it, thank you.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

bird13 said:


> Cool, thanks.
> 
> Right now, we have Book of Eli in our play list and it says it will expire on 11/13. But I'm assuming that's if we don't watch it; once we start watching it, we'll have to complete inside of 24 hours.
> 
> Think I've got it, thank you.


Small correction. Once you pay for it you have 24 hours.

- Merg


----------

